# Lots of ssues with the Uber Partner Android app



## Orlin (Apr 16, 2015)

Is it me, or the Uber Partner app gets crapier? I cannot get online today and I'll ask the programmers to make the monthly payment for my new car - that I especially bought to drive for Uber, and make their living too.
Other than this "small problem" I constantly experience issues with starting a trip, and ending a trip. The app hangs forever, and customers probably think we (Uber) are doing this with purpose.
Phone is LG G3 Vigor, Android version 4.4.2


----------



## Orlin (Apr 16, 2015)

I have a very good Wi-Fi coverage though. And at this location I never had a problem connecting. And I'm having these issues everywhere in the Dallas area.


----------



## gprimr1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Could your phone be having trouble getting a GPS lock?


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

My phone is doing this too. I've tried 4G and over WiFi. Did you by chance update an to Android 5.0 recently?


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

I emailed them and they immediately replied with the how to hard reset your crapple phone mess. I responded that I needed a different solution b/c a. I don't have a crapple and b I don't have the 3-4 hours it would take to reset my phone, not to mention the 2-3 days it would take if I had a crapple with which I'd have to back up all the stuff I couldn't keep on a SD card. Oddly, I was easily able to log on with my secondary account. I'm wondering if they are capping drivers in my area or something? No guarantee tonight, so I'll use the secondary but it seems quite odd.


----------



## austinbob (Mar 18, 2015)

I don't keep the uber app on top when driving between trips. I've noticed recently that uber will randomly sign me out of the app. I'm sure this has cost me several guarantees.

Also the gps lags terribly and I've had to wait as long as 10 minutes after pax left the vehicle to end the trip at the same location I'm sitting at. Cell coverage is good and never gave this issue with the lyft app.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

I'd you're turning tour screen off and get a request, you won't hear it. 3 times and it will disconnect you. I learned this back in November when I lost guarantees due to acceptance rate. They need to fix this because the app sucks my battery dry with the screen on. I don't want to sit in a running car for no purpose


----------



## austinbob (Mar 18, 2015)

I'll still get requests with the screen off. I think it times out though. You know...sitting in a 2.8x surge for an hour without a ping and the app shuts off. I've seen it log out within 5 minutes while sitting and looking at facebook. Good way to avoid paying guarantees.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

Bizarre. Mine never kicks me when on another app and I've never gotten a request with the screen off. Maybe I'll use my extra account to test it


----------



## Lee (Mar 10, 2015)

Orlin, I have an LG G3 as well and experience simular problem with hanging. Have you tried rebooting the phone? this usually helps.


----------



## mtpuber (Nov 8, 2014)

So it seems to me that my app always crashes at a convenient time for uber. And it takes me 20 mins worth of restarts, signout and in, etc etc, to get back oNline. Wtf? So do i lose my guarantee? It was kinda slow/rainy here last night and around 9pm my app crashed. and i was hoping i would get the guarantee for that hour. I complained, they said they were working on it. Very generic email. Awful fishy.


----------



## Lee (Mar 10, 2015)

The email replies are always generic seems no one at Uber can actually respond with their own words they use prewritten responses. You shouldn't lose a guarantee it will be added on to you invoice on Monday once they finalize your invoice.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

I'm still waiting to be able to get back online with my primary account. I missed out on the guarantees last night having to use my other one. They told me I should be able to log on and they are working on it. I'm getting pretty pissed.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

My crapple phone works just fine .


----------



## Chris14 (Apr 20, 2015)

Hi,
I am a fairly new Uber Guy. Can anyone gice me a solution to not being able to get the Ford Sync in my Car to play Uber navigation through my stereo, it works with phone calls. Thank you. - Chris


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Chris14 said:


> Hi,
> I am a fairly new Uber Guy. Can anyone gice me a solution to not being able to get the Ford Sync in my Car to play Uber navigation through my stereo, it works with phone calls. Thank you. - Chris


Disconnect the Bluetooth on the phone to the sync unless it is on the same phone you want to talk on. If it's the same phone then must be in the sync settings.


----------



## cnjdriver (Apr 20, 2015)

So are Android phones now allowed for Uber, not solely Iphone.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

cnjdriver said:


> So are Android phones now allowed for Uber, not solely Iphone.


All phones work but I think the uber app works better w/iPhone.


----------



## cnjdriver (Apr 20, 2015)

Choochie said:


> All phones work but I think the uber app works better w/iPhone.


I'd hate to add the expense of getting an Iphone when I have a 3 month old Driod


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Anything that's works where you don't have to pay that bs $10/week fee.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Have done this since early January. Never got an iphone. I have a Samsung s4 and have only had issues when uber as a whole was having issues (I emailed about not being able to accept trips and guarantees and they admitted there were connection problems and gave me the guarantee). But other than that it has worked mostly seamlessly. I rarely use the GPS though. I have a car nav that works faster and keeps a record of the trips I can find download so I use that.


----------



## Wordwhiz (Apr 15, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I have a car nav that works faster and keeps a record of the trips I can find download so I use that.


Which one keeps that kind of record? TripLog?


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

cnjdriver said:


> I'd hate to add the expense of getting an Iphone when I have a 3 month old Driod


I'm sure that works as well but you can always rent the iPhone from uber for $10 a week. Unless you have unlimited data you will need about 3 gigs of data driving part time so you will add another $40 of add'l to your data plan or whatever they charge where you are.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Wordwhiz said:


> Which one keeps that kind of record? TripLog?


I use the app Mile IQ which keeps my miles automatically -it's the easiest app ever!


----------



## Wordwhiz (Apr 15, 2015)

I checked that out and I thought it looked great, but the MileIQ CEO admitted it really isnt geared for ride-sharing. 

"Ride-sharing use-cases (Taxi, Uber, Lyft, etc) or any type of driving where there are many quick stops (less than 5 minutes) over an extended period of time are challenging due to how MileIQ currently detects drives." That's from the FAQs page on their web site.

So you may want to use pen and paper, also.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Wordwhiz said:


> I checked that out and I thought it looked great, but the MileIQ CEO admitted it really isnt geared for ride-sharing.
> 
> "Ride-sharing use-cases (Taxi, Uber, Lyft, etc) or any type of driving where there are many quick stops (less than 5 minutes) over an extended period of time are challenging due to how MileIQ currently detects drives." That's from the FAQs page on their web site.
> 
> So you may want to use pen and paper, also.


I bought it for my other profession, however, I didn't know that. Thanks!


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Wordwhiz said:


> I checked that out and I thought it looked great, but the MileIQ CEO admitted it really isnt geared for ride-sharing.
> 
> "Ride-sharing use-cases (Taxi, Uber, Lyft, etc) or any type of driving where there are many quick stops (less than 5 minutes) over an extended period of time are challenging due to how MileIQ currently detects drives." That's from the FAQs page on their web site.
> 
> So you may want to use pen and paper, also.


I have been looking at the app to categorize my drives and I don't see any missing trips and I don't believe I've ever had less than a 5 minute ride. I will keep an eye out now.


----------



## Evo_MelbX (Mar 18, 2015)

Needs some help. My old iphone died and have just bought a Samsung Galaxy note. Installed app and works fine except it wont alert me to jobs when the screen is off but app is running in background.

I cant have the screen on all the time as it drains battery to quickly.

Help appreciated


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Wordwhiz said:


> Which one keeps that kind of record? TripLog?


I have a Kia soul. Has a removable memory card in the car nav.


----------



## gpic (Sep 25, 2015)

cnjdriver said:


> I'd hate to add the expense of getting an Iphone when I have a 3 month old Driod


I have a Galaxy Note 2 and it works fine so far. I have no intention of getting an i-phone.


----------



## Claw Dogs (Jul 7, 2015)

Orlin said:


> Is it me, or the Uber Partner app gets crapier? I cannot get online today and I'll ask the programmers to make the monthly payment for my new car - that I especially bought to drive for Uber, and make their living too.
> Other than this "small problem" I constantly experience issues with starting a trip, and ending a trip. The app hangs forever, and customers probably think we (Uber) are doing this with purpose.
> Phone is LG G3 Vigor, Android version 4.4.2


Try turning off wifi. I use to use the feature to jump between cell and wifi for better results and it resulted to similar experiences. Wifi is terrible because of limited range and time it takes to coonect when switching from wifi to cell or another wifi connection. Just my humble opinion based on my experience with wifi..


----------



## San Diego Steve (Jun 20, 2015)

Orlin said:


> Is it me, or the Uber Partner app gets crapier? I cannot get online today and I'll ask the programmers to make the monthly payment for my new car - that I especially bought to drive for Uber, and make their living too.
> Other than this "small problem" I constantly experience issues with starting a trip, and ending a trip. The app hangs forever, and customers probably think we (Uber) are doing this with purpose.
> Phone is LG G3 Vigor, Android version 4.4.2


Could be worse, I can't log on since Saturday, techs can't figure it out. Nightmare on iOS system that upgraded last week. Small number of drivers affected.


----------

